# IBS



## Guest (Dec 5, 2001)

Yes, I have been having cramping and diarrhea for about 3 years now. I had a colonoscopy and it came out clear. My doctor said that it was probably IBS, but I didn't get to go back to him for any follow up treatment. So, I was wondering what is the best treatment for IBS. I only have cramping and diarrhea. I don't get constipated. I saw this new product called mintrol. Is it any good? Also, I use imodium when my symptoms last for weeks. Is it safe to use imodium everyday? I haven't changed my diet. What do you recommend in my case? Thank You.


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hello - I'm glad to hear you've had a colonoscopy as that is a key test to rule out some very serious diseases that can mimic IBS. I would also make sure that you have had the blood test for celiac, a genetic autoimmune disorder often misdiagnosed as IBS.Once you are confident with your IBS diagnosis, you should be able to keep your diarrhea and cramping under control with a low fat, high soluble fiber diet. Soluble fiber supplements such as Citrucel, Metamucil, Konsyl, etc. can work wonders for your symptoms. Ignore the fact that they're marketed as laxatives - they are not. The are simply the supplement equivalent of eating rice, oatmeal, potatoes, white flour, and other soluble fiber foods. These foods can form the basis of a safe IBS diet for you, as they soothe and regulate GI contractions and absorb the excess water in the colon that contributes to diarrhea.Be careful with GI tract stimulants and irritants, such as coffee, alcohol, carbonation, and fats, particularly from red meat and dairy products. Make sure that you eat insoluble fiber very carefully (but do eat it), in conjunction with soluble fiber.Peppermint, chamomile, anise, and fennel teas are also very soothing and can help reduce GI spasms and diarrhea.I've posted detailed dietary guidelines at http://www.eatingforibs.com/eatcook.htm. I'm not familiar with mintrol - it sounds like it might be an enteric coated peppermint oil capsule, and those can be very helpful. Immodium can be used daily, but Lomotil cannot.Hope you are feeling better.Best, Heather Van Vorous


----------

